# DS Archery - May 6th



## elsberryshooter (Apr 23, 2012)

DS Archery 
3584 Hwy 113 n
Temple , GA 30179


Our next shoot is for Sunday May 6th.
registration is 8am- 2 pm
As long as your on the 1st steak by 2pm 

We recognize ALL  ASA classes .

Long shot will also be setup again 

Concession will also be available . 

We look forward to seeing everyone there . 


Danny 770-815-8667
Sherri 770-367-5682


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## KillZone (Apr 25, 2012)

Should be there, can't wait!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Apr 29, 2012)

Just a reminder that we have changed the sign in times .. The new time is 8AM-2PM ... Hope to see everyone there !!!


----------



## deerehauler (Apr 30, 2012)

If anybody has not shot here you need to take a ride. They put on a first class shoot!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Apr 30, 2012)

Might have to make it back out there cause they definitely put on a good shoot!


----------



## noviceshooter (May 1, 2012)

Getting closer, I cant wait for sunday!


----------



## BowedUP (May 1, 2012)

Is it Sunday yet?   Im ready and will have a few with me


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 1, 2012)

Got the bushhogging done now ready throw up some FOAM targets and then let the good times Roll!!!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (May 1, 2012)

I should be there with a smile on.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 1, 2012)

You always got a smile I think it is because you ride with Scott to the shoot hehehe


----------



## C Cape (May 1, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> I should be there with a smile on.



I should be there with my new Supra ME and new BMF bars


----------



## DanielHunter (May 1, 2012)

Chris ill give ya a call around thursday i think we are coming to so we can meet you there.... Hopefully you will like that bow more than my dad did


----------



## Dingo26 (May 1, 2012)

*shoot*

what are the gps or driving directions from Athens, would like to make one if not this one... thanks for any help, I almost asked for the fastest way but then I remembered I would say car/truck so directions will do.....


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 2, 2012)

Dingo26 said:


> what are the gps or driving directions from Athens, would like to make one if not this one... thanks for any help, I almost asked for the fastest way but then I remembered I would say car/truck so directions will do.....



Coming from Athens go 316 south to 285 west to I-20 west to exit 19, go north on hwy 113 about 7 miles and we are on the left we will have a sign out at the road come all the way to the back.


----------



## C Cape (May 2, 2012)

DanielHunter said:


> Chris ill give ya a call around thursday i think we are coming to so we can meet you there.... Hopefully you will like that bow more than my dad did



10/4.  Just give me a ring or shoot me a text.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 3, 2012)




----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 3, 2012)

Do you have bus parking?    We looking like we'll have a truckload making the pilgrimmage.  We might even be a little gangly like the convicts in the Longest Yard.      Hope they all got their passports updated!   

Lookin forward to it!


----------



## C Cape (May 3, 2012)

You call it a truckload cause we're big folks....Not alot of us!


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 3, 2012)

Sure ...we have bus parking .. the more the merrier !!!


----------



## BowedUP (May 4, 2012)

Is it ready yet?


----------



## mr10ss (May 4, 2012)

N 33deg 49.350'   W085deg 02.639  should bout put you in his hip pocket.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 5, 2012)

Coarse is all set !!! Hope to see you all there !!


----------



## 3darcher (May 5, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Do you have bus parking?    We looking like we'll have a truckload making the pilgrimmage.  We might even be a little gangly like the convicts in the Longest Yard.      Hope they all got their passports updated!
> 
> Lookin forward to it!



 thats a good one!


----------



## KillZone (May 5, 2012)

Be there with 2 extra!!!!!! Can't wait till morning. southern is going down good tho


----------



## solocam678 (May 5, 2012)

See y'all in the mornin


----------



## KillZone (May 7, 2012)

Scores?


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 7, 2012)

scores will be up tonight, we had a little accident yesterday evening with my little girl and didnt get home from getting ex rays till last night. so we will get on it this evening.


----------



## mr10ss (May 7, 2012)

Hope she's doin good.


----------



## KillZone (May 7, 2012)

Take care of her, hope she's ok . Will wait on scores she comes first.


----------



## KillZone (May 7, 2012)

Didn't shoot anything anyway. Yee haa. had a good time though shooting with rv, chris and jody


----------



## KillZone (May 7, 2012)

Typo r.c.


----------



## solocam678 (May 7, 2012)

Hope she doing well...sorry to hear that.


----------



## solocam678 (May 7, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Didn't shoot anything anyway. Yee haa. had a good time though shooting with rv, chris and jody



Yep...enjoyed it john.


----------



## elsberryshooter (May 7, 2012)

Scores are now up and Haley is doing good now ! Thanks


----------



## KillZone (May 7, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Yep...enjoyed it john.



Maybe we can hook up again sometime,  I'll try to shoot a little bit better


----------

